# My Ringneck Dove Won't Shut Up!



## Jimbee (Aug 5, 2013)

SHE IS DRIVING ME INSANE! I usually love all animals but this one only makes me angry and stressed. I adopted my ringneck dove Norma from an animal shelter as a companion for my other dove Beanie. Beanie is a special needs bird and she has some type of neurological disorder she was most likely born with (according to the vet). She is sweet, quiet, and lonely so that is why I got Norma. I was hoping they would become close, but Norma never wants anything to do with her! All Norma does is sit on her perch and coo all day, every day, so freaking loud! She starts early in the morning and doesn't stop until it's completely dark. She has a large flight cage with plenty of food, water, and perches. She has every thing a dove could want but she won't stop yapping! Even when I let her out to play she coos. There is nothing I can do to make her stop! I don't want to keep a blanket on her cage all day because Beanie likes the sunlight. I can't move the cage to another room because I need Beanie to be close to me so I can monitor her. I am seriously considering bringing Norma back to the shelter. I know it sounds like I am an awful person, but she is driving me insane. She was quiet at the shelter, but that all changed when she got home. What do I do with this bird?


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

Maybe she is a he and is trying to say "This is my home now, I'm marking my territory!" to the other bird.

When you got Norma, did you put her in the same cage as Beanie right away or did you keep them separate for a while?


----------



## Jimbee (Aug 5, 2013)

I put them on the bedroom floor when I brought her home and they didn't fight so I put Norma in the same cage as Beanie and they haven't fought once. I am fairly positive Norma is a girl because the other doves she was with at the shelter were jumping on her back trying to mate with her. I think she was with all boys because they were all over her. She has never tried to mate with Beanie and she doesn't bow like the boys do.


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

She may have bonded/mated with one of the shelter males, and she's now cooing to find him. Give her some time. She was used to being around a lot of other doves...


----------



## Jimbee (Aug 5, 2013)

I've had her for almost 2 months, that seems like a lot of time to be hung up on some guy lol


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

There's a male dove at the Wild Bird Fund in Manhattan that coos and "laughs" constantly!! She's probably just happy!


----------



## Picollo30 (Oct 18, 2011)

maybe she just wants attention. my female dove wont shut up until i pet her and talk to her a little, i know it sounds silly but it works trust me.


----------

